
Why you should be in the valley if you’re a tech entrepreneur - ksvs
http://www.ryanwaggoner.com/2008/11/why-you-should-be-in-the-valley-if-youre-a-tech-entrepreneur/
======
jonmc12
Don't think that the article was the best written, but here are my 2 cents on
the subject as a recent transplant..

I moved to the bay area recently. I couldn't agree more - as a tech
entrepreneur I absolutely love being in the valley.

If you already know everyone you will need to know, you don't have to be in
the valley.. but if you do need to network, you can network about 10x as
efficiently in the bay area.

If you are building a business or technology where there is a lot of
precedent, you don't need to be in the Valley. But if you are doing something
innovative, you need constant feedback from the cutting edge to define and
position your company effectively.

Customers? Funding? both could come from anywhere in the country, but if you
need to attract either a customer or an investor with a heavy tolerance for
risk, the valley is the best bet. Its in the culture.

------
swombat
This article doesn't really add anything to previously made points on the
subject.

There's advantages and disadvantages to being in the Valley. Whether there's
more of one or the other depends on many variables, including the kind of
start-up you're launching, who your customer base is, how much money, if any,
you need to launch it, etc etc etc.

------
thomasmallen
I'm not a lemming.

